# mk6 gti with snow stg 2 will not turn on



## vdubkilla609 (Feb 20, 2011)

ok i have a 2010 vw gti, and i just bought the snow performance stage 2 maf kit. i have it all wired up correct and even confirmed it with josh from snow performance, the only thing i ma not sure about it were and what wire to tap into and what else could make it not turn on. and my grounds are good


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

the kit wont turn on, or your car?


----------



## vdubkilla609 (Feb 20, 2011)

the kit


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

ground pump and connect to known working power source... if that doesnt work, either controller or pump isnt working.


----------



## vdubkilla609 (Feb 20, 2011)

When i give the lump power from from a 12v source it turns on, I just can't get the controller to turn on, I may not be tapping into the right wire for the maf because that's what tells the controller when to turn the pump on


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

Can you post pics of your current wiring or is it too difficult to access? With minimal info it is hard to make a good judgement call. 

Sounds like you need to re-check your wiring (annoying I know) or you may possibly have a crap controller. 

Let us know, were here to help. :thumbup:


----------



## vdubkilla609 (Feb 20, 2011)

coatofarms said:


> Can you post pics of your current wiring or is it too difficult to access? With minimal info it is hard to make a good judgement call.
> 
> Sounds like you need to re-check your wiring (annoying I know) or you may possibly have a crap controller.
> 
> Let us know, were here to help. :thumbup:


 thanks for the post, i was able to get it working it was a stupid mistake it was on the wrong setting, thanks again


----------



## shortydh (Feb 10, 2008)

What do u mean by setting?


----------



## shortydh (Feb 10, 2008)

*Snow performance 20012 kit with mafu inop*

I recently bought a 20012 snow performance kit brand new. I cannot however get it tub run at all. Pump never powers on. I have setting number 3 on as it states to do but the thing is I noticed it says fsi. Setting number 4 says 1.8 vw etc... I installed the kit and was pumped until I noticed there was no injection due to the light. And also my reservoir does not go down. I have also tried to fuguire out what wire do I have to be tapping for a signal to the mafu controller. I have everything wired besides the controller "on" signal pump tank and nozzle are set . I am getting so impatient with this setup that I want to just leave it alone and forget it's there. I tried searching all over google for people doing water meth kit and also snow performance for the mk6 gti platform with tsi engine. I really do hope snow jumps on this ASAP I want my kit to be functionin ASAP!!!!


----------



## shortydh (Feb 10, 2008)

Sorry for incorrect grammar guys please do excuse me!


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

*FV-QR*

If the controller is the same MAFU used on the MK5, it's pretty simple to wire. Yellow wire on the controller connects to the yellow wire coming off the MAF sensor. Black wire to ground. Red to Power. Green to Pump (Red wire). Pump black to ground. The light taps into the green wire from the MAFU/Red wire on pump, and of course a ground. That should be it. Switch on the MAFU should be on setting 3. Make sure it's adjusted correctly. Start Spraying at the 10:00 position and Full Spray at the 2:00 position. 

If it still doesn't, double check all your wiring. Then verify you're on a 12v source for power that has enough amperage for the MAFU and Pump... Don't tap into something like the 12v going to your stereo or anything like that. I've got mine with a spade connector directly plugged into the fuse panel under the hood, - found a good "ignition on" source.

IF that still doesn't work, it could be the controller itself. I've gone thru a small handful of the MAFU controllers the past few years. The latest one i got was dead out of the box.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Devils Own FTW!!!!!


----------



## shortydh (Feb 10, 2008)

Scirocco I greatly appreciate the reply but I have a 2010 gti which has diffrent color wiring to the maf . I have one green one black and one black and blue and that is my question of which wire do I get my signal from the maf. Hopefully you can reply ASAP.


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

*FV-QR*

get a multi meter and test each wire for the proper signal that the controller needs. You're gonna be needing to read Frequency on your meter (in kHz). It will be a lot easier having someone to sit in the car and rev it up for you so you can see what the readings are.


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

AZ_CC said:


> Devils Own FTW!!!!!


hey AZ_CC, did you cruise to Wuste with us this last year? I think there were two white CCs that went up from AZ, not sure if you're the same guy i'm thinking of. The car in your description sounds familiar, I had the white mk5 gti, stg2+ with snow... we stopped at the Hoover damn on the way up...my buddies were in the yellow M3 and flat black mk2 VR with side pipes. Just curious if this is the same guy or not.


----------



## shortydh (Feb 10, 2008)

Found the wire I needed!!! It was the black wire that was twisted along with green wire. Also removed the red led that I tried to put as injection status but was told that would not work. The green led was the one that had to be used. Thanks everyone for support!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

SCIROCCO SPEED said:


> hey AZ_CC, did you cruise to Wuste with us this last year? I think there were two white CCs that went up from AZ, not sure if you're the same guy i'm thinking of. The car in your description sounds familiar, I had the white mk5 gti, stg2+ with snow... we stopped at the Hoover damn on the way up...my buddies were in the yellow M3 and flat black mk2 VR with side pipes. Just curious if this is the same guy or not.


Yea man thats me, whats up!!!....u have uni right?....u coming to AZ to cruise up again??....were gonna have to do some fun runs this time up if u go cuz the kids are staying behind :beer:


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea man thats me, whats up!!!....u have uni right?....u coming to AZ to cruise up again??....were gonna have to do some fun runs this time up if u go cuz the kids are staying behind :beer:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

